# Because...The Internet (wow rare thread pally srs for once!!)



## Princess (Apr 17, 2014)

EDIT: Before you read this, this is a thing http://belltreecompliments.tumblr.com
Isn't that amazing? Go say something wonderful

Ok now continue to to original post.


Since the release of New Leaf we've had a lot of new members join The Bell Tree, and adding in the fact that I sort of had a hiatus from the forums many of you may not know me. So, hello! My nickname around here is Pally. I joined TBT when I was about 14 years old, in 2008. So basically, I've been a member my entire teenage life (yikes). I spent most of my time spamming threads, (let's be honest, still do) and just generally always treated TBT as one big joke. I never posted seriously, and never took the forums seriously. Even to this day, most of my posts are sarcastic, except for this one.



Now let me get serious serious like fo real serious.This isn't something I tend to share on a public
basis, but I feel it may be necessary for this thread. (ok wow here i go confessing to all of teebeetee)
A couple of years ago, I was pretty depressed. I self harmed, I even attempted to commit suicide.
(so what?) So, what my depression stemmed from was years of physical and emotional abuse. Emphasis on emotional.
(Why?) Because that's the whole point of this thread, how words can have an impact on someone's life.
Online or IRL.

I'd rather not get into too much detail about the abuse itself, but what helped me.
Wow are you ready for this life changing answer? It was....the internet!

(Whoa slow down there man! The internet??? But the internet doesn't matter, anything said or done doesn't mean **** in the REAL world. Right???)

Right...no. No. The internet *DOES MATTER*. In fact it kind of matters a lot.
(But how???? How can the internet help you?? Help me??)
Well as clich? as it is, words stick. Positive ones, and negative ones.

And in my story it was an online friend who helped me get through those rough days.
If it wasn't for his patience, and kind words I would definitely not be here today.

Just think and remember how that one time someone complimented you on your hair, or how you are, or just whatever. Remember how good that felt? And how if you were having a bad day it made things better?
(If not, wow you are lookin hella fine ok I mean have you even seen the picture thread y'all are qt)
I think we can agree, if not always, sometimes we look back on those compliments and feel good about ourselves and think yeah man maybe I'm not below average!


And I'm SURE we've all experienced, when someone online or IRL has said something absolutely so horrid it stuck. Days, weeks, months later, you recall
exactly what someone said to you, and how they said it. Even if over time, the sting was gone, and you learned to toughen up we can all agree words hurt. They can hurt a lot.

Again point being: words stick.


(So why a thread? On an Animal Crossing forum??)

Well, if you're an avid Tumblr user like myself, you may have come across some blogs that have become an outlet to "confess".
That's fine and dandy and all, but what's being "confessed" really can be quite harmful.

If you haven't understood a single word I said, then basically, Words can have an impact. Postive and negative. With technology changing, our ways of communication have evolved. What's said online can be just as harmful as anything said in person. (Or a letter if youre into that)


If you're gonna respond to this thread with oh well people should just toughen up!!! You've clearly missed the point and I urge you to re-read the thread if you can bear it, OR go back in time and tell my suicidal self yo its a word bro calm down.
Okay thank you reading if you have.


Oh I'd like add something, I'm not a saint, evidently. I have issues with people too and I've said negative things as well. Everyone does it. However, anonymously **** talking people isn't a good idea.
Just please be careful with what you say when you do say negative things okay?


I never know how to end threads so.
..
ok.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow that was deep


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 17, 2014)

█░░█░█░▀▀█▀▀░█▀█ ░ █▀█
█░░█░█░░░█░░░█▀▄ ░█▀▀█
▀▀▀▀░▀▀▀░▀░░░▀░ ▀░▀░░▀
░█▀▀ ░█▀█ ░█ ░█▀▀
░█▀▀ ░█▀▀ ░█ ░█
░▀▀▀ ░▀ ░░░▀ ░▀▀▀
░░░░░░░░░░░████
░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█
░░░░░░░░░░█░░░█
░░░░░░░░░█░░░░█
██████▄▄█░░░░░███▄
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░ Read░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░This░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░ Please! ░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░█


----------



## Byngo (Apr 17, 2014)

pallycake said:


> Since the release of New Leaf we've had a lot of new members join The Bell Tree,
> and adding in the fact that I sort of had a hiatus from the forums many of you
> may not know me. So, hello! My nickname around here is Pally. I joined TBT when
> I was about 14 years old, in 2008. So basically, I've been a member my entire
> ...



I bet one of those confession blogs you're talking about is AC confessions? I agree with you that the some of the things people say on there are disgusting. All the *******s on there are complete cowards.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 17, 2014)

AC Confession is bad, but there's one specifically for TBT which is especially cancerous


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 17, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I bet one of those confession blogs you're talking about is AC confessions? I agree with you that the some of the things people say on there are disgusting. All the *******s on there are complete cowards.



I can vouch for how bad it is. I was getting harassed for the longest time before. It's sort of stopped now, but it still hurt a lot when I read what some of the people were saying without even knowing anything about me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> AC Confession is bad, but there's one specifically for TBT which is especially cancerous



^ This.


----------



## Cory (Apr 17, 2014)

*PREACH IT SISTAH*


----------



## sarahbear (Apr 17, 2014)

love you girl <3


----------



## Byngo (Apr 17, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> AC Confession is bad, but there's one specifically for TBT which is especially cancerous



Oh, I know about that one too. Some of those anonymous users crap about TBT so much that it looks, and they probably are, jealous of TBT. 



MrKisstoefur said:


> I can vouch for how bad it is. I was getting harassed for the longest time before. It's sort of stopped now, but it still hurt a lot when I read what some of the people were saying without even knowing anything about me.



I've (fortunately) never had anyone ***** about me before on those places before, but I've seen some of the nasty things people have said. What really gets me is how people preach on TBT Confessions that everyone here are such trolls and they're disgusting people... Yet those anonymous cowards are the ones calling people ****s, whores, bastards, and that people should die and go to hell. Such hypocrisy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 17, 2014)

It's important to always REMEMBER THE HUMAN.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 17, 2014)

tbt in a nutshell


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2014)

SockHead said:


> tbt in a nutshell



Aw, they're cute


We could probably get the blog taken down or if the mods on it would turn off anonymous, it'd cease the more insulting confessions. Though the blog would probably die.


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 17, 2014)

I actually read it all and I agree with you
Whether someone compliments me in real life or on the internet, I will rip off their clothes either way.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 17, 2014)

Very well said I think about this a lot and I try to be positive most of the time but it can be really hard, I love the community we have here!


----------



## Princess (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone for being so supportive!

Someone actually made a counter tumblr and I think it's such a lovely idea.

http://belltreecompliments.tumblr.com


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 17, 2014)

Some of the things people on here have said to other people are absolutely horrid. Not even on TBT confessions, but on TBT itself.


----------



## chillv (Apr 17, 2014)

I understand you completely, I am already going through something from words people have said here and on other forums. Like, last night, I had trouble sleeping just thinking about it.

I do also have some problems myself. For example, my whole body responds negatively to criticism, disagreements, arguments, failure or anything else and vice versa.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 17, 2014)

... (*≧∀≦*)


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 17, 2014)

I just wanted to let everyone know:


Spoiler


----------



## radical6 (Apr 17, 2014)

i read up on acnlconfessions and tbtconfessions sometimes and yeah some of the confessions are pretty rude. acnlconfessions is probably a bit more..idk controlled? there are rules to not confess based on looks, gender, sexuality etc. dunno if tbtconfessions has anything like that though. 



pallycake said:


> Thank you everyone for being so supportive!
> 
> Someone actually made a counter tumblr and I think it's such a lovely idea.
> 
> http://belltreecompliments.tumblr.com



awww. cute blog


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2014)

Pally ur my best friend!!


----------



## Princess (Apr 17, 2014)

chillv said:


> I understand you completely, I am already going through something from words people have said here and on other forums. Like, last night, I had trouble sleeping just thinking about it.
> 
> I do also have some problems myself. For example, my whole body responds negatively to criticism, disagreements, arguments, failure or anything else.
> 
> For example, Prof Gallows disagreed with me on something. He said nothing wrong, but my stomach turned, I almost wanted to cry, my heart sank. And all or this came from someone disagreeing with me.



I'm sorry you felt that way man 

Prof Gallows is a pretty good guy you should have a conversation with him sometime may help you feel better if you got to know him.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Pally ur my best friend!!



And YOU are my best friend!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 17, 2014)

I may not know you, chillv, but if you ever need anything, let me know. I'd be glad to help. <3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 17, 2014)

pallycake said:


> I'm sorry you felt that way man
> 
> Prof Gallows is a pretty good guy you should have a conversation with him sometime may help you feel better if you got to know him.



Thank you. And yeah if anyone wants to talk it's really as simple as sending me a PM or getting a hold of me on the IRC. If you have any problems you want to discuss about the site or someone here or if you just want to talk in general don't be afraid to.


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 17, 2014)

I love Gallows. He's an awesome dude.


----------



## chillv (Apr 18, 2014)

I have been gotten over that disagreement. Also, it wasn't him at all. It was ME.

You see, for some reason, I have this weird responses to certain things.

I have a positive response such as feeling uplifted, satisfaction, powerful or maybe just neutral from praise, success, agreements etc.

However, if I encounter failure, criticism, arguments. things I don't like or even something as simple as a disagreement, I have negative responses such as the stuff I mentioned wtih my disagreement with Prof Gallows. However, the responses don't always have to responses like that. They could also be anger, frustration, annoyance and stuff like that. For either one, I usually just leave and try to pipe down. The main problem is the fact that I also have a phobia of these things that give me negative responses in addition to my allodoxophobia (fear of opinions) doxophobia (fear of expressing opinions) and agriphobia (fear of becoming angry). So, as you might already inferred, that basically cripples me in many aspects of life.

For example, I won't participate in sports because I have a fear of competition, because I have a fear of failure or maybe even criticism because it could lead to me becoming angry, frustrated etc. and you already know I have a fear of becoming angry.

Also, as for talking, I am not a very talkative person, especially when it comes to people Prof Gallow's age (adults). Like sure, I am not as shy as I am in real life, so I will say something back if I can, but I am not really the kind to just talk to people online. In real life, I am really silent and I find it hard to talk to just about anyone, especially females, and this is just trying to talk or acquaint myself with them, it's not like flirting or asking them out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow, I just made two emotional vent posts in a row


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 18, 2014)

I will admit, this is a very accepting community. I have someone i pm (heh..sorry for so many messages if you're reading this XD) about just stuff that i'm scared of in general or advice. That person really helped me, not only here but _very much_ in real life too. I don't know where i'd be without someones kind words supporting me. I doubt they'll read this but i mean 
YOLO RIGHT!? 
Technology has increased to the point where i can make friends and learn about people who don't even live in the same country as me. I can meet people who I've never even seen but still love the crap out of them XD


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow. I can't believe you attempted suicide.
Your post , though, was so inspiring
I'm gonna be a lot more positive from now on!


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2014)

alison123 said:


> Wow. I can't believe you attempted suicide.
> Your post , though, was so inspiring
> I'm gonna be a lot more positive from now on!



I'm glad

Also loving the tags


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I love Gallows. He's an awesome dude.



I love Reizo. He's an awesome dude.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 18, 2014)

This post is really amazing and speaks to me so much. I have had several things said to me or even overheard things people were saying about my friends and it can really get to you. I've had a few really close online friends and one of the best ones I could ask for I met on an online community. If something bad had been said to me that day it was such a relief and really nice to get home and be able to read their reply to my latest email and what not. People on this website are unbelievably nice and I'm so glad I stumbled upon this place.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 18, 2014)

This is really deep. Better get started on those compliments guys! It's easier to saying something on the internet, whether it be positive or negative. It's even easier to say something anonymously on the internet.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 18, 2014)

OKAI I READ IT NOW!
NO LONGER IS IT TLDR <3
Pally you so deep, new grand canyon. She speaks some sense guys, being nasty helps no one. If i can be nice, im 100% sure everyone else can! NAKED HUG!


----------



## reyy (Apr 18, 2014)

I hope noone ever is mean to me on the interwebs on AC Confessions as I'm a REALLY OVER EMOTIONAL person, and will literally cry over anything bad or small.
I can't help it.. at all. I've tried, I've really tried to toughen myself up.
I just cant..

I've attempted suicide before and hell, i'm only 10. The internet has messed me up pretty bad, but what people don't know is that what you say on the internet, STAYS.


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you loves!


OfficiallyCupcakes, perhaps you should let an adult you trust know. Like an adult or a teacher, they could help seek out a professional to talk about your feelings.
And it's clich? but true, life does get better and it will for you. <3


----------



## chillv (Apr 18, 2014)

I've never actually attempted suicide before, but I have treatened to kill myself, twice so far.

On the plus side, today I went out an enjoyed myself with my family and I feel much better now. I even did sacrificed something I wanted and did something generous, which made me feel good about myself.


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm glad you feel better, I hope you continue to feel better. <3


----------



## yosugay (Apr 19, 2014)

i never knew there was a tbt confession blog. i just went through some of the posts and just..wow lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

i sent a shoutout to my homies on the acnl compliments blog. i hope they see it


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2014)

That's really sweet of you to do.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ah...you're a sweetie!


----------



## Micah (Apr 20, 2014)

Pally, you are so awesome.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 21, 2014)

You said allll the good things, girl. =p
And I also want to say that I think putting all that out there was a bold and brave thing to do. You are such a strong and amazing person, Pally. You definitely made a great impression on my life, and you helped me through a lot of bad, and I can't be thankful enough for that.
The internet could use reminders like these every once in a while to counteract all the awful stuff that's out there.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 21, 2014)

Micah said:


> Pally, you are so awesome.





Ricano said:


> You said allll the good things, girl. =p
> And I also want to say that I think putting all that out there was a bold and brave thing to do. You are such a strong and amazing person, Pally. You definitely made a great impression on my life, and you helped me through a lot of bad, and I can't be thankful enough for that.
> The internet could use reminders like these every once in a while to counteract all the awful stuff that's out there.



whoaaaa two oldies in the same thread <3


----------



## Princess (Apr 22, 2014)

Micah said:


> Pally, you are so awesome.


I miss you, and you're awesomer <3



Ricano said:


> You said allll the good things, girl. =p
> And I also want to say that I think putting all that out there was a bold and brave thing to do. You are such a strong and amazing person, Pally. You definitely made a great impression on my life, and you helped me through a lot of bad, and I can't be thankful enough for that.
> The internet could use reminders like these every once in a while to counteract all the awful stuff that's out there.


I LOVE YOU CHRISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS <345678 FOREVER

and thank you man, you made an impact on my life as well 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Ah...you're a sweetie!



Thank you


----------



## Princess (Apr 29, 2014)

Bumping this to increase awareness of all the lovely postings on that blog


----------



## Princess (Aug 24, 2014)

Bringing this back


----------



## Saylor (Aug 24, 2014)

This was very well stated, I was kind of in need of reading something like this and I'm happy I did. Thank you for posting it. I'm glad you were able to overcome the things you were struggling with.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow. Thank you for posting this in the first place. Some people don't realize that words _can_ impact someone or something, no matter the person, or the place. Glad you're doing better!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm going to be "that guy". 

I never have, and never will understand how people can let themselves be upset by those confession blog things- or any other sort of online nastiness, for that matter. It's just people being shallow and vengeful. If what they're saying isn't true / just trying to get you aggravated, is it really worth letting your feelings get hurt over?

And before anyone says "well you don't understand"- believe me, I've had people tell me I should kill myself over really small stuff- like my name, or my demeanor or whatever. People have saved screenshots of stuff I've said and shown it to other people like "oh, look at this f* up".

I guess because they're obviously trying to upset me or get a reaction, I just- don't react and move on with my life? Why do they deserve to hurt my feelings? I don't allow them to. 

/ranting.


----------



## Solar (Aug 24, 2014)

Pally, this thread was so needed. You said everything so perfectly!


----------



## Princess (Aug 25, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I'm going to be "that guy".
> 
> I never have, and never will understand how people can let themselves be upset by those confession blog things- or any other sort of online nastiness, for that matter. It's just people being shallow and vengeful. If what they're saying isn't true / just trying to get you aggravated, is it really worth letting your feelings get hurt over?
> 
> ...



I appreciate your input and I feel ya, however the point of this thread is to highlight that since online compliments can have such massive impact on people, the reverse must be true.

I understand the whole growing a thick skin, but that definitely takes time and experience. Not to mention I think it's impossible to say a mean comment has never affected someone even a little bit, we are all human after all!


----------



## Princess (Sep 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> This was very well stated, I was kind of in need of reading something like this and I'm happy I did. Thank you for posting it. I'm glad you were able to overcome the things you were struggling with.





Sparkanine said:


> Wow. Thank you for posting this in the first place. Some people don't realize that words _can_ impact someone or something, no matter the person, or the place. Glad you're doing better!





Solar said:


> Pally, this thread was so needed. You said everything so perfectly!


 Thank you for all the kind words


----------



## Noir (Sep 16, 2014)

It's good you're alive. Abuse is tough. Medication is tough. I've been there. We are survivors no longer victims. We live today to betray those who betrayed us. So I salute to you. Keep on living. Even if It's hard. I'm glad that you survived though I don't know you. But if you'd like to be friends let me know. C:


----------



## Princess (Sep 16, 2014)

Noir said:


> It's good you're alive. Abuse is tough. Medication is tough. I've been there. We are survivors no longer victims. We live today to betray those who betrayed us. So I salute to you. Keep on living. Even if It's hard. I'm glad that you survived though I don't know you. But if you'd like to be friends let me know. C:


Thank you friend, of course.  I'm glad you're alive too.


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2015)

Relevant bump


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2015)

Given recent events, yeah, I agree, we need a thread of positivity


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2015)

i agree

- - - Post Merge - - -

also shouldnt it be serious princess thread not pally thread


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Given recent events, yeah, I agree, we need a thread of positivity



wat recent events wat happened


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> wat recent events wat happened



we don't talk about it


----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2015)

Here here!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

Natty said:


> I bet one of those confession blogs you're talking about is AC confessions? I agree with you that the some of the things people say on there are disgusting. All the *******s on there are complete cowards.



I would say stuff to their face if I would not get banned. I enjoy making ppl feel what they make me feel.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

Peace and Love.

I agree though, people on the Internet have helped me as well. Though not about as serious as self-harm and such, I do have a bunch of nice people I talk to on a regular basis and they usually cheer me up


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Peace and Love.
> 
> I agree though, people on the Internet have helped me as well. Though not about as serious as self-harm and such, I do have a bunch of nice people I talk to on a regular basis and they usually cheer me up



I came to the Internet for acceptance and never got it. ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I came to the Internet for acceptance and never got it. ;v;



ill draw cars for u m8


----------



## ugh no. (Jan 20, 2015)

i just wanted to start off by saying i'm super proud of you for sharing that with everyone. it must of took a lot of courage. on that note, i can completely relate to you. i'm really sorry you had to go through all of what you went through, but i'm really glad you turned out okay. the internet can be such a lovely yet horrible thing, but i guess it's what you make of it that counts. anyway, thanks a lot for sharing. you seem really, really down to earth.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd defend this until my last breath. Spread the love! <3


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 20, 2015)

This was brave of you to do and i salute you for that.


----------



## Princess (Jan 20, 2015)

ugh said:


> i just wanted to start off by saying i'm super proud of you for sharing that with everyone. it must of took a lot of courage. on that note, i can completely relate to you. i'm really sorry you had to go through all of what you went through, but i'm really glad you turned out okay. the internet can be such a lovely yet horrible thing, but i guess it's what you make of it that counts. anyway, thanks a lot for sharing. you seem really, really down to earth.



thank you so much for your very sweet words. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ninja_Fridge said:


> This was brave of you to do and i salute you for that.




thank you, I appreciate your salute 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> I'd defend this until my last breath. Spread the love! <3




Wooo!


----------



## Cory (Jan 20, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> I'd defend this until my last breath. Spread the love! <3



ily pls notice me


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 20, 2015)

Such a nice thing to say. Makes me wonder if anyone's said anything positive or negative about me...


----------



## Mariah (Jan 20, 2015)

chuchoo said:


> Such a nice thing to say. Makes me wonder if anyone's said anything positive or negative about me...



Nobody knows you.


----------



## Princess (Jan 21, 2015)

Cory said:


> i agree
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also shouldnt it be serious princess thread not pally thread


Most people know me as Pally here


----------

